# großer Unterschied DDR2-800 vs. DDR2-1066 ?



## Summerboy85 (19. Januar 2009)

*großer Unterschied DDR2-800 vs. DDR2-1066 ?*

Hallo @all,

ich nutze den Q9550 auf einem EP45-DS3 mit 2x 2 GB DDR2-800 CL4 A-DATA Vitesta RAM mit 2,0 Volt.

Nun betreibe ich den Q9550 auf 3,4 GHz (400x8.5). Den RAM hab ich ganz normal auf 800 laufen --> war von mir auch so beabsichtigt beim Kauf.

Habe aber jetzt in einem anderen Forum gelesen, dass ich um 1066 RAM auf Dauer nicht herumkäme, weil der RAM sonst lahmt im Vergleich zu den anderen Komponenten.

Jetzt hab ich mal etwas gesucht und bin auf unterschiedliche Meinungen gestoßen --> meistens lese ich, dass DDR2-800 ausreicht. Die Mehrleistung würde sich nur im Bereich von 2-3 % bewegenund bei Games vielleicht 1-3 FPS mehr bringen.

Frage daher hier im Forum: Ist das so korrekt oder hab ich mit dem Kauf von "nur" 800er RAM einen Fehler gemacht?

Zweite Frage vielleicht direkt hinterher: Sollte ich mal vorhaben, auf 8 GB aufzurüsten (momentan ja noch nicht nötig), würde das Gigabyte EP45-DS3 mit Vollbestückung klarkommen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## DanielX (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: großer Unterschied DDR2-800 vs. DDR2-1066 ?*

Du hast keinen Fehler gemacht.

Wie schon geschreiben bei aktuellen Intel Prozessoren die auf Sockel 775 laufen ist der Leistungzuwachs von DDR2-800 auf DDR2-1066 vieleicht 1-2% oder 0,5 - 1 FPS.

Hauptsache ist das der RAM läuft.^^

Und wenn du dich jetzt fragst warum ich meine übertaktet habe, nicht weil es muss sondern wil ichs kann. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## LoSti88 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: großer Unterschied DDR2-800 vs. DDR2-1066 ?*

ist eigentlich nur ein theoretischer unterschied, bestimmt messbar, aber ich denke nicht das du bei games usw. einen unterschied feststellen würdest.


----------



## xTc (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: großer Unterschied DDR2-800 vs. DDR2-1066 ?*

Der Performance-Gewinn kommt auf's Spiel drauf an. Maximal sind 2 bis 3 FPS drin.

Der Umstieg von DDR2-800 CL4 auf DDR2-1066 CL5 lohnt aber nicht. Schau lieber, das du deinen Speicher etwas ubertaktest. 


Gruß


----------



## Summerboy85 (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: großer Unterschied DDR2-800 vs. DDR2-1066 ?*

Danke für eure Antworten, dann bin ich beruhigt.

Werde den RAM jetzt erstmal so laufen lassen. Mir ging es in erster Linie auch nur darum, den CPU-Takt etwas anzuheben (GTA IV ist sehr gierig  ).

Sollte ich mal Langeweile bekommen, kann ich ja mal etwas mit dem RAM rumexperimentieren. Zugelassen ist der A-DATA bis 2,1 Volt. Denkt ihr, damit wären 960 (Multi 2.4) bei 5-5-5-15 drin?

Zum RAM-Test nehm ich immer Memtest86+ und für die CPU Prime95.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: großer Unterschied DDR2-800 vs. DDR2-1066 ?*

Das einzigste game was wirklich viel vom Ramtakt profitiert ist World in Conflict! Bei allen anderen ist der zuwachs sehr gering!


----------



## psyco (19. Oktober 2011)

*AW: großer Unterschied DDR2-800 vs. DDR2-1066 ?*

Das habe ich mich auch mal gefragt, das ob ich nicht doch besser 1066 statt 800 hz gekauft hätte, aber sei getröstet, wie die anderen schon sagten, der Unterschied ist so gering das du getrost bei deinem 800 hz bleiben kannst.
Selbst der Unterschied zu DDR3 ist so gering das es sich nicht mal lohnt mit neuen Mainboard auf DDR3 umztusteigen, der Vorteil bei 800 Hz. ist der, das er garantiert auf jeden DDR2 Board läuft, was bei 1066 Hz zwar auch oft aber nicht immer der Fall ist.

Dazu das der Arbeitsspeicher dein Prozessor ausbremst, sei gesagt das deine Kollegen die Computerbild mal beiseite legen sollten, und sich ne Ct oder ein Sudoku heft kaufen sollten, zwecks Hirnanstrengung.... das ist totaler Müll..

Beweis: Windowsleistungsindex 
Mein Prozessor X4 975 Be 4x3600 HZ Bewertung 7,4 (Bei weitem stärker als dein Intel und doch nicht als der 800 Hz Arbeitsspeicher)
Arbeitspeicher OCZ PC 6400 / 800 Hz Bewertung 7,5 (2x2 GB)

Wie du siehst kannst du den neusten Quadcore verbasteln, und hast immer noch Luft nach oben, oder?

Wenn du bei spielen wartezeiten hast, liegt das eher an eventuell an der Grafikkarte, oder an einer schlechten Konfiguration, unter der Vorraussetzung das du auch 2x2 GB verbaut hast.

Lass dir kein Mumpitz erzählen, 

Left 4 Dead

DDR2 1066
Average FPS    79
Minimum Fps    58

DDR2 800
Average FPS    77
Minimum Fps    56

Fallout 3

DDR2 1066
Average FPS    61
Minimum Fps    50

DDR2 800
Average FPS    61
 Minimum Fps    51

Wie du siehst gibts sogar den Fall das der 800 Hz schneller sein kann, ich finds eh müßig festzustellen ob man 1-3 Punkte mehr oder weniger hat, jeder Arbeitsspeicher auch DDR1 ist schneller als wir Menschen, in diesem Sinne, enjoy it!

Im übrigen verbastelt AMD sowie viele Testplattformen für Overclocking und sowas ganz gerne DDR2, bestimmt nicht weil der so langsam ist. Kauf dir lieber ne SSD-Festplatte worauf du ausschließlich Windows installiert hast, das zieht wesentlich mehr, als den Arbeitsspeicher zu erneuern.


----------



## Kubiac (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: großer Unterschied DDR2-800 vs. DDR2-1066 ?*

Du hast schon gemerkt dass der Thread von 2009 ist, oder?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (13. Dezember 2011)

*AW: großer Unterschied DDR2-800 vs. DDR2-1066 ?*



Kubiac schrieb:


> Du hast schon gemerkt dass der Thread von 2009 ist, oder?


 
Sagte der Reply-er einer 2 Monate alten Post


----------



## ernest79 (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: großer Unterschied DDR2-800 vs. DDR2-1066 ?*

Hallo, ich antworte noch später  

Möchte mein Asus Rampage mit Q9550 doch nicht in Rente schicken... Doch mein Ram machts 
nicht mehr... Also würde ich nochmal kaufen, für unter 50€ gibts den Corsair XMS2 800mhz, für
15€  auch 1066mhz (Kingston Hyper X)...

Was meint die Fachgemeinde? Ich denke ja noch immer der 800Mhz Reichen auf nem 775 Sockel.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: großer Unterschied DDR2-800 vs. DDR2-1066 ?*

mehr als DDR2-800 brauchst du nur, wenn Du übertakten willst UND dann noch dazukommt, dass wegen des RAM-Teilers das Übertakten scheitert, da Du das RAM zwangs-übertaktest. 

Es ist nämlich so: Du musst fürs CPU-Übertakten beim Sockel 775 Werte ändern, die auch den RAM-Takt erhöhen. Mit dem RAM-Teiler kannst Du zwar den RAM-Takt anpassen, aber ja nach Situation kann es sein, dass Du die CPU zwar noch weiter übertakten könntest, dabei aber auch das RAM trotz dem "bestmöglichen" Teiler über 800MHz übertakten MUSST, so dass Dein DDR2-800-RAM auf zB 860MHz läuft, was das RAM dann nicht mehr aushält. Und DANN reicht DDR2-800 halt nicht - mit DDR2-1066 kann man es aber schaffen, da das ja mit 860MHz sogar noch "untertaktet" wäre.

Nur dann macht mehr als DDR2-800 Sinn, ansonsten isses nonsense...


----------



## ernest79 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: großer Unterschied DDR2-800 vs. DDR2-1066 ?*

danke für die Erklärung... 

Da eh ein neues System geplant ist, das Asus wohl ins Kinderzimmer wandert, ist es sinnvoll ( für den Geldbeutel ) eben nur den XMS2 zu nehmen, ist ja guter Ram...

Danke...


----------

